# [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.



## BloodSteam (21. August 2017)

*[PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Hallo,
ich versuche was zu machen.


```
<?php
echo "<table>";
for ($x = 1; $x <= 10; $x++) {
    ${'game' . $x} = $x;
    $game1 = "GTA5";
    $game2 = "Dirt3";
    $game3 = "Skyrim";
    echo "<th>".$game."</th>";
}
echo "</table>";
?>
```

Ich versuche das sich das alles 3x loopt jedoch sollte bei jedem Loop ein anderes Text im TableHeader(<th>) zusehen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Dann mach einfach eine if-Abfrage nach der Schleifenvariable.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

nen array würde vielleicht auch noch beitragen das ganze zu vereinfachen, modularer zu gestalten und und und .....
ka, sowas z.b. 

```
<?php
$game[1] = "GTA5";
$game[2] = "Dirt3";
$game[3] = "Skyrim";

$repetitions = 3;

echo "<table>";
for ($x = 1; $x <= $repetitions; $x++) {

  foreach ($game as $value) {
    echo "<th>".$value."</th>";
  }
}
echo "</table>";
?>
```

da mir das irgendwie komisch vorkommt und ich das mit dem 3x loopen falsch interpretiert haben könnte, hier werden alle 3 einträge in einen seperaten tableheader gepackt und das nur ein und nicht 3 mal 

```
<?php
$game[1] = "GTA5";
$game[2] = "Dirt3";
$game[3] = "Skyrim";

echo "<table>";
foreach ($game as $value) {
  echo "<th>".$value."</th>";
}
echo "</table>";
?>
```


----------



## BloodSteam (22. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Ich hab ein array gemacht. Hab den ganzen Code gestern um 3-6 Uhr nachts fertig bekommen, die Tabelle ist 26000px breit. Muss jetzt nur noch das einblenden und ausblenden machen. Dann wird die ganze Tabelle auch kleiner.

```
$game = array ("GTA5","Drit3","Skyrim")
```


----------



## BloodSteam (22. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Ich muss mit PHP eine Funktion erstellen, weiß nur nicht wie ich das mit Javascript verbinden soll.

```
$no = 0;
foreach ($res AS $resv){
			echo '<th><div class="text"><p>'.$gamen.'</p><span>'.$resv.'</span></div><div onclick="mmu'.$no.'()" class="btn">></div></th>';
				foreach ($mmu AS $mmuv){
					echo '<th><div class="text mmu'.$no.'"><p>'.$gamen.'</p><span>'.$mmuv.'</span></div></th>';
				};
			$no++;
		};
```

Hier eine kurze Erklärung als Bild. Was viel einfacher zu erklären ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also $no definiert die "Gruppe". Also bei dem oberen Beispiel (onclick=mmu1) wird alle Klassen mit (mmu1) anzeigen, im nächsten loop wird es ein (onclick=mmu2) geben das alle Klassen mit (mmu2) anzeigen wird.

Ich hab noch ein array von den ganzen "mmu1" "mmu2" usw erstellt, jetzt muss ich nur herausfinden wie ich das alles benutzen kann.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Wieso sind sprechende Variablen eigentlich immer so ein Problem?

Will man Fremden seinen Kot (bei Code sind wir hier noch nicht) präsentieren, dann wäre es hilfreich, dass die Leute auch etwas verstehen können.

Es tut dem Programm nicht weh, wenn man $ressource anstatt $res schreibt, oder $gameName anstatt $gamen, oder $mmu anstatt... was auch immer nun $mmu heißen soll, ich hab keine Ahnung.

Auch kosten Leerzeichen kein Geld. Ein Leerzeichen in einer Stringkonkatenation wäre auch eine Hilfe, also: <p>' . $gamen . '</p>

Und nun formuliere dein Problem bitte mal verständlich. Ich würde ja helfen aber ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegen soll.


----------



## BloodSteam (23. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso sind sprechende Variablen eigentlich immer so ein Problem?
> 
> Will man Fremden seinen Kot (bei Code sind wir hier noch nicht) präsentieren, dann wäre es hilfreich, dass die Leute auch etwas verstehen können.
> 
> ...



Hab alles geändert, zb anstatt $res hab ich $resolution gemacht, ist ja eh alles serverside somit kein Unterschied für den User.

Ich muss mal weiter Javascript lernen damit ich weiß wie ich mit den Arrays bzw sogar mit den "Parametern" umzugehen hab bzw wie ich die benutzen kann


----------



## Obej (29. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> ```
> $game = array ("GTA5","Drit3","Skyrim")
> ```




```
$game = ['GTA5', 'Dirt3', 'Skyrim'];
```
schöner und kürzer, und nach Möglichkeit immer ' ' statt " " nutzen



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich muss mal weiter Javascript lernen damit ich weiß wie ich mit den Arrays bzw sogar mit den "Parametern" umzugehen hab bzw wie ich die benutzen kann


Was bitte hat das mit JS zu tun?


----------



## BloodSteam (30. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*



Obej schrieb:


> ```
> $game = ['GTA5', 'Dirt3', 'Skyrim'];
> ```
> schöner und kürzer, und nach Möglichkeit immer ' ' statt " " nutzen
> ...



Wie willst du dann eine Sort und Filterfunktion erstellen?


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*

Kann man im Zweifel auch Serverbasiert per PHP machen, indem du eben die Filterargumente in einem Post verarbeitest und das Ergebnis zurücklieferst.


----------



## BloodSteam (30. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann man im Zweifel auch Serverbasiert per PHP machen, indem du eben die Filterargumente in einem Post verarbeitest und das Ergebnis zurücklieferst.



Dann muss der Server ja immer wieder die neuen Ergebnisse senden, bei jeder Änderung wird alles neu gerechnet. Ist doch besser alles 1x zu senden und dann via Javascript alles zu Filtern, man muss dann auch nicht immer wieder den Server anfragen etc.
Das mit PHP zu machen ist so bisschen dumme Idee.


----------



## RicoBrassers (31. August 2017)

*AW: [PHP] Loop bei dem sich die Variable ändert bzw der Output Text bei jedem Loop.*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Das mit PHP zu machen ist so bisschen dumme Idee.



Es ist keine "dumme Idee", es kommt halt auf die Anforderungen an die Anwendung an.

Serverseitiges Filtern:
- Lastverteilung: Server statt Client
- Jedes Filtern --> mind. eine Anfrage an den Server
- Es werden nur benötigte Daten versendet

Clientseitiges Filtern:
- Lastverteilung: Client statt Server
- Filtern erzeugt keine Anfrage an den Server
- Es werden einmal alle Daten versendet, unabhängig davon, ob diese auch gebraucht werden oder nicht.

Was die Benutzung von PHP-Daten in JavaScript betrifft: Du kannst deine Daten (z.B. das Array) mit PHP in das sogenannte JSON-Format umwandeln und dies mit einem


```
echo "<script>filter(" .  $myDataJSON . ");</script>";
```

an z.B. deine JavaScript-Funktion "filter(jsonData)" übergeben.


----------

